# Elusive Tails Fishing Apparel Intro



## Pereira123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Elusive Tails Fishing Apparel
AJ Pereira
Orlando FL
407-968-8371
www.ElusiveTails.com
Clean, Simple, Classy fishing apparel for your everyday use. 
$12-$30 


Hey MicroSkiffers 
  After growing up on the water and revolving my life around fishing and shallow water adventures I decided to start my own fishing apparel company that provides a clean, classy look at a great price. With the help of my sister and girlfriend we have just released our first line on our website www.ElusiveTails.com. As three students at University of Central Florida we discussed the idea, and figured if we are going to start our own business this is the best time to do it, while we are young and still in school. This has been a great learning process for all of us and a great way to keep us on the water and in touch with the fishing and boating community.  

Our idea for a nice fishing shirt is one that can be worn on the water, on the docks or at your favorite bar. Right now we have polo shirts, short sleeve performance shirts and long sleeve performance shirts, all of which have our logo embroidered on the left breast. We also have lady tank-tops with a screen printed logo on the ribs. Hats and Visors are also available with an embroidered logo.  Our prices range from $12-$30 and with each purchase you get a window decal. 

We feel that fishing is one the greatest journeys in life we share with one another. Here at Elusive Tails we keep this genuine way of life alive with every product we sell by donating 10% of all monthly profits to different charities and research organizations that have a main goal to preserve the fisheries as well as the health of humanity. 

Thanks for checking us out and if you ever have any questions about any of our products please feel free to email me at [email protected] or call me at 407-968-8371. 

Tight Lines, 
AJ Pereira

“The charm of fishing is that it is the pursuit of what is elusive but attainable, a perpetual series of occasions for hope.” 
John Buchan


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Wishing you the best of luck and many blessings


----------



## Pereira123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the support everyone, been getting a lot of great feedback from the members. We appreciate everyone that's checked us out and ordered shirts! Lots of shirts were shipped out today so expect it in the mail soon.

Tight Lines and Good Fishin'
Elusive Tails


----------

